

Details on Wunderkit - kevinwmerritt
http://www.6wunderkinder.com/blog/2011/10/20/the-wunderkit-show-is-about-to-start-grab-a-front-row-seat/

======
Jacquesvh
Really looking forward to gaining access to Wunderkit. As Wunderlist was
great, but this looks so much better.

